# big panfish lures



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

I want to target big panfish this year. I've caught a few on bass size minnows/crankbaits but that has been hit & miss. Does anybody have a go to lure for big panfish :B ? 

Thanks


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

When I fish a private lake or pond, I never go without a Beatle Spin. I have got some really big gills and crappies on them over the years.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I like the rebel craws, or crappie plastics for big gills


----------



## firehawkmph (Aug 14, 2008)

Black and red ant with a few maggots or a Berkley micro craw on it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Biggest gill Ive ever gotten was on a 1/2oz bass tandem spinnerbait.

Shocked the crap outta me. Go big or go home!


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

whole nitecrawler on a plastic worm hook.Back in the 70's at Ladue by that island left of the boat house in the evening.Big gills & bass. Ah , the good old days when slabs swam free. Rooster tails 1/4oz.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

First consider if are you fishing a body of water that has big gills or crappie.
Hard to catch if they aren't there.

I think these are all good suggestions, fish for the gills with crappie lures, and fish for the crappie like your fishing for bass.

My best softwater crappie have all come on 3-4 inch suspending jerkbaits in the early spring when they push shallow and the water is still cold. jerk- pause- repeat

Also big gills are suckers for bigger panfish poppers on a flyrod. It just seems to call the biggest gills around. Once in the spring while fishing for stocked trout, I caught 4 fish ohio gills on half a night crawler laid on the bottom.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

I say use any bait that you regularly would (worms, jigs, roosters), but UPSIZE! I got a 12" crappie on a 5" bait last year while SM fishing.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

i would have to say a very small shad spinner ive caught my largest gills on this lure it works great just cast out and reel in it simple ive caught gills well hybrids 10"+ it works


----------

